
Hallmark Christmas Movie Plot Generator - ChrisArchitect
https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2018/12/06/cracking-the-hallmark-movie-code-take-girl-add-boy-christmas-the-crap-out-of-it-shoot-in-sudbury.html
======
JoeAltmaier
This is Gold. Who needs plot?

